# El begat Yahweh or El = Yahweh?



## atlashunter (May 12, 2013)

Thought this was a very interesting read.

http://www.reasonablefaith.org/jewish-beliefs-about-god

Odd that a religion supposedly originated by direct revelation from a single god should have so many links with earlier polytheistic religions from the same region.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 13, 2013)

Interesting so far, had to get back to work. Will finish later


----------



## drippin' rock (May 13, 2013)

Did not know this info before.  Thanks for posting.  I find this take on the evolution of religion much easier to digest than "God spoke and it was".


----------



## atlashunter (May 13, 2013)

By the way, for the believers here who may just dismiss this out of hand that link is to William Lane Craig's website and includes the take of a non-believer on the topic as well as a response by an Old Testament scholar of Craig's choosing. It's worth the read.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 14, 2013)

I have been so busy, wanting to finish the link. It is much of the same topic that was the base for a thread of mine on another forum. So I have some agreement so far, some other thoughts to add, a few things to disagree with, a couple of alternate viewpoints, etc, etc. LOL, I'll never have time to voice them but I do wish to finish the link. Always interesting, even if you don't agree


----------



## drippin' rock (May 15, 2013)

No rebuttals?  Was hoping to see some different takes on this topic.


----------

